# old lenses for my canon 7d



## chris.mor.rj (May 26, 2010)

helo everybody...

i´m new and still fresh on photo world and get almost for free a new canon 7d camera, body only....

i have two old lenses that was belong to my grandpa, and i know that there´s new canon and other tipes of lenses that i can find to buy out there, but i was thinking: can i make these old lenses to be usefull???

these two old lenses are:

1 smc pentax 1:4/200
1 rmc tokina 28mm 1:2.8

so my question is:

there´s some kind of adapter for old lenses like that to fit on a canon 7d body camera???
or a DIY way to build adapters that can do this job???

thanks everybody


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2010)

Take a look at here and see if you can find the information you need.

Canon EOS lens Adapters - Manual focus lenses on Canon EOS bodies

Sorry I am not familiar with the lenses you mentioned.  If you know what mount that is, the above link should give you some insight.

And you can also take a look at this link to see if the lens mount matches with the picture shown.

Identifying the mount on a third-party lens - Photo.net Pentax Forum


----------



## AlexL (May 27, 2010)

Try looking on ebay to see if an adapter exists. You'll need a converter to EF or EF-S and chances are you are going to lose autofocus even if it is compatible.

I'm actually more interested in how you got your free 7D?   I know a friend that lives in Canada (Quebec) that benefited in mispricing of the 7D on bestbuy.ca (only works in Quebec cause the law requires the honoring of listing price) The 7D was listed at 10% of the value (217.09 instead of 2170.99).


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2010)

Using old lenses on a new body is more for the advanced photographer because you will be using manual focus and metering


----------



## chris.mor.rj (May 27, 2010)

thanks a lot for everyone who wrote a reply....
if anyone knows more information, let me know too...hehehehh
AlexL.... my 7d was an antecipate birthday gift..... there´s no miracle...heheheheh
once again, thanks to all....


----------



## LarryD (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't really recommend any adapters for your old lenses...

If you just need to get up and snapping, spend a hundred bucks and get a decent Canon 50mm lens that fits, brand new..

Then decide what good glass you need once you get your feet wet.....


----------



## fokker (May 27, 2010)

As above, don't bother with the adapters just get a proper canon EF or EF-s lens and you won't have to worry about it. 

With an adapter you will lose too much function of the lens.


----------

